# ISPCP 3 und ein paar (verzweifelte) Fragen



## Matty1970 (1. März 2011)

Hallo
ich hoffe ich werde jetzt für meien Fragen nicht gleich gelyncht.
ich habe eine vserver mit debian 5 und ispcp3 nach dieser anleitung aufgesetzt http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3
läuft eigentlich auch gut alles ist erreichbar bis auf 2 kleinigkeiten.

1. wenn ich den nach dem how-to einrichte (natürlich an meine daten angepasst) dann läuft der mailserver zwar aber clamav nicht und dann kommen weder mail an noch gehen welche raus die bleiben dann irgendwie im queue hängen.
na gut kleineres problem hab ich ihn ausgeschaltet und ok ist es, ich frag mich nur wo es hängt.
ab schon verschiedene lösungsansätze durch aber ne lösung nicht gefunden
hab den dann nochmal aktiviert beim starten kommt dann ne fehlermeldung aber mails kommen nun durch
hier mal ein auszug aus dem log falls das interessant ist

```
Mar  1 18:09:21 matty1970 spamd[1309]: prefork: child states: II
Mar  1 18:09:22 matty1970 postfix/master[1850]: daemon started -- version 2.5.5, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar  1 18:09:22 matty1970 postfix/qmgr[1861]: 5185ABC23C: from=<[EMAIL="sonderaktion@druckerzubehoer.de"]sonderaktion@druckerzubehoer.de[/EMAIL]>, size=4445, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  1 18:09:23 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 2, retrying (2)
Mar  1 18:09:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.
Mar  1 18:09:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Mar  1 18:09:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!!)ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:09:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:09:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-01) (!)PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20110301T180922-01296
Mar  1 18:09:30 matty1970 postfix/smtp[1864]: 5185ABC23C: to= [EMAIL="ich@tld.de"]ich[EMAIL="to=ich@tld.de"]@tld.de[/EMAIL][/EMAIL], relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=113870, delays=113862/0.13/0.01/7.4, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=01296-01, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527. (in reply to end of DATA command))
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:10:03 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:11:24 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: connect from mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.23]
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: 3AF73BC245: client=mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.23]
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/cleanup[2061]: 3AF73BC245: message-id=<[EMAIL="20110301181123.133640@gmx.net"]20110301181123.133640@gmx.net[/EMAIL]>
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/qmgr[1861]: 3AF73BC245: from=[EMAIL="mich@tld.de"]mich@tld.de[/EMAIL], size=1083, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/pipe[2063]: 3AF73BC245: to=[EMAIL="ich@tld.de"]ich@tld.de[/EMAIL], orig_to=[EMAIL="ich@tld.de"]ich@tld.de[/EMAIL], relay=maildrop, delay=0.25, delays=0.08/0.04/0/0.13, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/qmgr[1861]: 3AF73BC245: removed
Mar  1 18:11:25 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2031]: disconnect from mailout-de.gmx.net[213.165.64.23]
 
.
.
.
.
.
Mar  1 18:15:01 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2137]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:15:01 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2137]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:15:01 matty1970 postfix/smtpd[2137]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar  1 18:16:30 matty1970 postfix/anvil[2054]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:213.165.64.23) at Mar  1 18:11:24
Mar  1 18:16:30 matty1970 postfix/anvil[2054]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:213.165.64.23) at Mar  1 18:11:24
Mar  1 18:16:30 matty1970 postfix/anvil[2054]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Mar  1 18:11:24
Mar  1 18:19:22 matty1970 postfix/qmgr[1861]: DD564BC235: from=[EMAIL="root@ich.de"]root@ich.de[/EMAIL], size=1906, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  1 18:19:22 matty1970 postfix/qmgr[1861]: 3423CBC236: from=[EMAIL="www-data@ich.de"]www-data@ich.de[/EMAIL], size=475, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  1 18:19:23 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 2, retrying (2)
Mar  1 18:19:23 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: 2, retrying (2)
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!!)ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1296]: (01296-03) (!)PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20110301T181922-01296
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 postfix/smtp[2183]: DD564BC235: to=[EMAIL="root@www.ich.de"]root@www.ich.de[/EMAIL], orig_to=<root>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=193500, delays=193492/0.01/0/7.2, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=01296-03, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527. (in reply to end of DATA command))
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!!)ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527.
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 amavis[1297]: (01297-02) (!)PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20110301T181922-01297
Mar  1 18:19:29 matty1970 postfix/smtp[2184]: 3423CBC236: to=[EMAIL="ich@tld.de"]ich@tld.de[/EMAIL], relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=172294, delays=172287/0.02/0/7.3, dsn=4.5.0, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=01297-02, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory) at (eval 88) line 309.; ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan DIED on signal 11 (000b) at (eval 88) line 527. (in reply to end of DATA command))
```


das 2. ist schon wenger schön
irgendwie bekomme ich spamassassin nicht dazu was zu machen, eingestellt in ispcp ist er aber er macht einfach nix. 
ich bin echt ratlos wie ich da noch was testen und einstellen soll
hat jemand nen tip für mich?

danke schonmal
gruss matty


----------



## Till (2. März 2011)

Du bringst hier etwas die Software durcheinander. Du sagst Dass Du ISPCP installiert hast, verwendest dafür aber das Tutorial von ISPConfig. ISPCP und ISPConfig sind aber verschiedene Software Projekte.

Um Dir helfen zu können ,üssten wir also erstmal klären, was Du installiert hast. Ist es ISPConfig, dann bist Du hier richtig, ist es ISPCP, dann wnde Dich bitte an die ISPCP Entwickler.


----------



## Matty1970 (2. März 2011)

also ich bin schon richtig sorry für die abkürzung 
ich nutze ispconfig 3 (aktuelle version sonntag installiert)


----------



## Till (2. März 2011)

Ok.

zu 1) Stell sicher dass Du einen halbwegs aktuellen Clamav installiert hast, aus dem ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-t...lamav-engine-is-outdated-on-debian-5-0-lenny/

zu 2) ISPConfig verwendet amavisd. Amavisd läd das spamassassin library intern. Spamassassin selbst wird also nicht verwendet, sondern nur dessen scan routinen. Wenn Du also irgend was an spamassassin manuell geändert hast, kann dies keine Auswirkungen haben. Die Spamfilter Einstellungen werden in diesem Setup unter email > spamfilter policies durchggeführt.


----------



## Matty1970 (2. März 2011)

ja das mit spamassassin integriert hab ich gelesen aber wenn ich mir die test mail schicke die über 1000 punkte haben muss passiert nix
eingestellt hab ichals filter normal und rewrite subject (in ispconfig nicht in sa selbst, der ist auch nicht aktiviert im system), passiert mit der mail bnix, auch im header der mail seh ich keine einträge
das ist es was mich wuindert und vermuten lässt das er nicht läuft


----------



## Till (2. März 2011)

Spam und antivirus Filteriung sind eine Einheit. Wenn Du also clamav deaktiviert hast, hast Du vermutlich den Sapamfilter gelich mit deaktiviert. Mach also mal alles rückgängig, was Du manuell an der Konfiguration geändert hast und installier das clamav update wie im FAQ beschrieben.


----------



## Matty1970 (2. März 2011)

hallo
habe clamav aktualisiert, (auf 0.96.5) auf 0.97 klappt nicht aber testmails kommen durch, und auch filtern tut er nix.
hab alles wieder rückgängig gemacht aber keine besserung ausser das clamav läuft und mails weietr ankommen.
na mal sehen was ich noch hinbekomme, evtl mach ich den server nochmal neu und dann mit squeeze muss nur erst mal lesen ob dann noch alles klappt.


----------



## Till (3. März 2011)

Das Setup läuft mit Lenny ja einwandfrei, also kein grund alles neu zu machen oder auf squeeze upzudaten.

Welche ISPConfig Version hast Du denn installiert und vor allem welche spamfilter policy hast Du in den mailboxeinstellunegn ausgewählt?


----------



## Matty1970 (3. März 2011)

hallo
ich hab den server neu aufgesetzt 
läuft alles wie geschmiert muss vorher irgendwo noch ein fehler drin gewesen sein.
2 fragen noch 
kann man greylisting (postgrey) ohne weiteres einbauen?
und kann ich einstellen das wenn eine mail einen virus anhang hat die nicht geblockt wird sondern markiert im betreff? hab mir eine testmail von heise zugeschickt und da wurd gleich böse zugeschlagen mail gekillt und absender gebannt
ach ja und nochmal zum spamassassin, ist zwar nicht soodramatisch aber subject umschreiben klappt nicht spam wird generell geblockt wo kann ich das denn noch ändern in der richlienie ist ändrn aktiv (hatte auchmal kill auf 100000 gesetzt)
mfg matty


----------



## Till (4. März 2011)

> kann man greylisting (postgrey) ohne weiteres einbauen?


ja.



> und kann ich einstellen das wenn eine mail einen virus anhang hat die nicht geblockt wird sondern markiert im betreff? hab mir eine testmail von heise zugeschickt und da wurd gleich böse zugeschlagen mail gekillt und absender gebannt
> ach ja und nochmal zum spamassassin, ist zwar nicht soodramatisch aber subject umschreiben klappt nicht spam wird generell geblockt wo kann ich das denn noch ändern in der richlienie ist ändrn aktiv (hatte auchmal kill auf 100000 gesetzt)


das kannst Du beides in den policys einstellen. Schau Dir mal die policy details der policy an, die Du für den entsprechenden Email account ausgewählt hast. Detaillierte Infos was die einzelnen Einstellungen bedeuten findest Du zum einen baim amavisd-new Projekt und auch im ISPConfig Handbuch.


----------

